# Important MARTIN MESSAGE......



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

:zip::darkbeer:















Troll........


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

:darkbeer: Huh?


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

What?


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*I think the fumes from painting the babies room .....*

has gotten to kttylytrs head 

either that or maybe there's a Martin coming up in someones future :secret:

PBean


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

pintojk said:


> has gotten to kttylytrs head
> 
> either that or maybe there's a Martin coming up in someones future :secret:
> 
> PBean


How did you know I was thinking about buying an S4?:mg:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

HEHEHE


I made 50 people look so far!

C'mon now.....


----------



## backstraps (Jan 23, 2007)

I love it, outstanding


M athews F or Life Right????? :tongue:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

backstraps said:


> I love it, outstanding
> 
> 
> M athews F or Life Right????? :tongue:



Word!
MFL

Isn't Martin fielding a rainbow coloured Canadian shooter float in that Toronto Parade next year....?:wink:


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

*Rob, Rob, Rob......*

Ya know, some times when you go chumming, you really do bring in the big fish  sharks included :tongue:

Now I know you weren't intent on being disrespectful to all Martin shooters, (possibly just Matty) and certainly not intent on being disrespectful to the factory that provides you with the opportunity to be.......... well, a goofball  Mildly charming as you are 

So....... I'm gonna give you a chance at repentance.......

Give me 50 lines of why you love Martin sooooo much.

Otherwise you, and your kitty, will be sharing the same sandbox 

Go ahead, call my bluff


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

cath8r said:


> Word!
> MFL
> 
> Isn't Martin fielding a rainbow coloured Canadian shooter float in that Toronto Parade next year....?:wink:


The Martin team doesn't have to wait till next year because Peterborogh is holding a rainbow parade this weekend but Matty will be in Lampton Kent so you'll be missing a float


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Grey Eagle said:


> Ya know, some times when you go chumming, you really do bring in the big fish  sharks included :tongue:
> 
> Now I know you weren't intent on being disrespectful to all Martin shooters, (possibly just Matty) and certainly not intent on being disrespectful to the factory that provides you with the opportunity to be.......... well, a goofball  Mildly charming as you are
> 
> ...



:happy1:


Robert
Call his bluff or are you a :chicken01:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Well Dennis, heres the deal. After reading this thread this morning I realize that it may come off as a little brash. It was intended mostly in jest. 
It seems these days, that half of the Canadian Archery Talk members (Archery Talk the gracious host site provided by none other than Martin Archery who builds the most accurate bows in the world) shoot a Martin bow. Sponsored or not. 
By my way of figuring, if I call out the brand of shooting iron that 1/2 of the Canadian section holds near and dear to their hearts, I've got myself one heck of a RIVALRY started heading into deer and indoor season.
You got to go big or go home.
You can start a bonfire with newspaper or 5 gallon gas can. Capiche?
No disrespect intended at all to Martin Archery. Without this site of theirs, my mildly charming posts sit unread in the back of my cranium with other high forms of intellect, wit and brilliance waiting to bedazzle the fortunate recipient.... (man that sounds corny reading to back to myself)
So, Dennis, I call and raise you one.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

:darkbeer:Now that's funny...


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

cath8r said:


> Well Dennis, heres the deal. After reading this thread this morning I realize that it may come off as a little brash. It was intended mostly in jest.
> It seems these days, that half of the Canadian Archery Talk members (Archery Talk the gracious host site provided by none other than Martin Archery who builds the most accurate bows in the world) shoot a Martin bow. Sponsored or not.
> By my way of figuring, if I call out the brand of shooting iron that 1/2 of the Canadian section holds near and dear to their hearts, I've got myself one heck of a RIVALRY started heading into deer and indoor season.
> You got to go big or go home.
> ...


You don't need all that BS if you want some help with your homework just ask . The excuses didn't work in public so they surely won't work now


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Well Rob, I see in addition to your many other talents, you are well versed in the art of Dance ....  

As I find your response mildly amusing, we'll call it a push....... this time :tongue:

Now how about using some of that vast intellingence stored in the recesses of your cavernous cranium to set up a real deal. Not too early to be thinking about the next T.I.T. is it


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Grey Eagle said:


> Well Rob, I see in addition to your many other talents, you are well versed in the art of Dance ....
> 
> As I find your response mildly amusing, we'll call it a push....... this time :tongue:
> 
> Now how about using some of that vast intellingence stored in the recesses of your cavernous cranium to set up a real deal. Not too early to be thinking about the next T.I.T. is it


Never too early to be thinking of the next T.I.T.:wink:

How will Martin fare? 

MFL ain't what it used to be.......


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

cath8r said:


> Never too early to be thinking of the next T.I.T.:wink:
> 
> How will Martin fare?
> 
> MFL ain't what it used to be.......


What is MFL?

I know the M4L train will be running at full steam come indoor season


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

M4L is soooooooo last season.


Theres a new train in town, MFL!

Yeah Matty, sometimes the whistle is the train..... take the train this time Matty, not the short bus....... or should I say float....

Take the Mathews train and bring the pain! (I should seriously do this for a living).


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

*lmao*

alright i bit, i didnt really excpect anything but banter but i had to look.......nice thread kitty!!!! i think you might have hit a few peoples funny bones!:tongue:

as for the TIT, maybe this year we should do a team thing, like a couple of martin teams, maybe some mathews teams...just 2 on a team or something-have you guys ever shot a team shootoff speed round.... i cant remember what its actually called......

but thats not for a few more months

hopefully the painting of the new kids room is going fine rob!!!! congrats again

nice posts guys, the cute banter looks good on ya!!!! and that you have way to much time on your hands!!!!jkjkjkjk

ttyl, craig


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

cath8r said:


> Take the Mathews train and bring the pain!


That sounds like challange


You bring what ever cobbled togther AT classifed reject bow that you are shooting now to LKA Sunday for the field shoot

I will strike you down with my secpter in one hand and my victorious victory arrows in the other ( Sound of thunder here)


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*listen here laddie .....*



cath8r said:


> M4L is soooooooo last season.
> 
> 
> Theres a new train in town, MFL!
> ...


while us folk will all be enjoying the T.I.T. shoots this winter, we'll all be thinkin bout you changing them diapers, and btw, when it comes to babies, the whistle and train are the same. ukey:

So, until we see written permission from the Mrs. guess that Mathews bow of yours will be parked for a year or ten :wink: So don't lay smack, if ya ain't gonna be allowed to come out and play. 

Now for this "team event" I'm game. 

PintoJK


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Ahhhhhh, I love the smell of napalm in the morning......


----------

